# toledo & cleveland



## madman (Feb 5, 2010)

heres a couple of different sodas, the woolners is a near beer,toledo ohio,  and the brooklyn, cleveland,  theyve got an interesting style,  anybody got bottles like these??


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 5, 2010)

Nifty decos.


----------



## carling (Feb 6, 2010)

Madman,

 Here's a 7 ounce Ideal by the Ideal Beverage Company, Cleveland.  Same bottle style as the Brooklyn Beverage.

 Looks like your Brooklyn Beverage is the 7 ounce?  There also is a 9 ounce and I have an extra if you want it for the postage, or trade.

 Rick


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

hey carling forgot about the ideal and also a c.p. elder from shawnee oh.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

c.p. elder shawnee oh.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

gold bond beverage co. cleveland ohio


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

royal hi royal bottling co. cleveland oh.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

the eilert brewing co. cleveland ohio


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

buckeye bottling co. cleveland oh.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

acme beverages  elyria ohio


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

ace hy, miller becker cleveland oh.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2010)

and for the last of the cleveland embossed sodas miller becker slug plate


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 6, 2010)

hi mike,  don't have any of those,  love art deco soda's.  all very nice to add to your collection.  rhona


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 6, 2010)

Is that a slug plate or a custom mold?  Wow Mike, you should have quite a wall of sodas by now!  Twenty four plus inches here and my little archeology site is frozen and covered with snow[&:] 

 Edit: P.S. Hi Rhona!


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 6, 2010)

I am near Cleveland and have not seen most of those before. There are a whole bunch of different Miller-Becker bottles out there. Some are embossedon the back with Bring me home when I am empty or something like that, instead of the usual wash and return. I remember when they closed the old Cotton Club bottling plant on 49th Street a few years ago, they had something on TV about it and it was originally Miller-Becker.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 6, 2010)

Bit off topic, but I actually saw a T. C. Fox crate from Knoxville, Tenn. today for $125. Unfortunately I didn't think to get info on the seller, and the sale is over, but I'll keep an eye out for it and get the info for you if you are interested.


----------



## carling (Feb 9, 2010)

Madman,

 I have to find me one of those Royal Hi's and that Eilert version!

 Below is my version of Eilert.  Fairly bland design.


----------



## carling (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's some embossed Miller-Beckers......


----------



## carling (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's some super rare paper labeled with embossing Miller-Becker bottles.  I believe from the 20's.


----------



## madman (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice! sorry i missed your post, im hanging on to those bottles for now but i know who to call when  i want to sell take care   mike


----------



## celerycola (Feb 10, 2010)

*RE: Miller Becker Cleveland*

Here's their wagon circa 1910 advertising Cola Coke. Shortly after they switched to My-Coca. I have a nice script My-Coca in amber.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2010)

*RE: Miller Becker Cleveland*



> I have a nice script My-Coca in amber.


 
 Hey Dennis,

 I always like the delivery wagon photos. Thanks. I'd like to see a photo or three of yer My-Coca, please.


----------



## carling (Feb 12, 2010)

*RE: Miller Becker Cleveland*

Dennis (celercola),

 Cool Miller-Becker photo.  I forgot about the My Coca bottle having the Miller-Becker name on the bottom.  Do you have one of the Cola Coke bottles mentioned in your photo?  I haven't seen one.  I wonder if it is embossed, or only had the paper label....


 And Toddrandolph,

 Some of the early Cotton Club acl bottles still said Miller Becker on them..


----------



## celerycola (Feb 13, 2010)

*RE: Miller Becker Cleveland*

I believe Cola-Coke was a product of Lehman-Rosenfeld out of Cincinnati and sold by MB as a franchise. I've seen Cola-Coke bottles but not from Cleveland. 

 Miller-Becker bottled Taka-Kola around 1920 franchised from the Richmond company.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 13, 2010)

*RE: Miller Becker Cleveland*

Very cool Miller Becker photos. The bottles are common, but have never seen them with labels.


----------

